# Why don't you just smile - song duet with orchestra, Disney style



## wlad (Feb 4, 2011)

Dear composers,

I hope you're going to have fun listening to this one  It's a little song duet in Disney style. As always, I'd appreciate any feedback.


__
https://soundcloud.com/wladmarhulets%2Fwhy-dont-you-just-smile

Cheers!
Wlad


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Great composition for that style! I can certainly imagine it in a disney movie haha.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I love the chordal hook on the verse on this song. I like the instrumental verse that starts with the horn. I don't think the chorus is memorable, but I do like the version where the female vocal is singing the counter-melody. The bridge is nice. I would find a way to use the name of the song in the chorus, which probably means switching lyrics around with the bridge, and punching up the chorus melody a bit. This is an appealing song which is generic enough to adapt to any show.


----------



## wlad (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey, thanks guys for your comments, much appreciated!


----------

